# Kenpo and Fitness



## MJS (May 27, 2010)

How important of a role does fitness play in your Kenpo training?  I know that some schools incorporate alot of cardio, prior to the actual Kenpo training, some do very little and some do none, instead getting the cardio from the hardcore workout.

I'm interested in hearing:

1) Whether or not you incorporate alot of cardio into your classes

2) If you focus on this outside of your regular class, ie: working out at a gym, ec.


----------



## HKphooey (May 27, 2010)

1.Cardio for first 15 minutes of hour class. Then 10 minutes of rapid fire basics.
2.I personally put a lot of work into cardio.

Technique and skill do not mean much if you are sucking wind on the ground.


----------



## chaos1551 (May 28, 2010)

We don't focus on cardio specifically in class, but I always get a cardio workout in group classes because of the pace our instructor leads at.

Because I often found myself lying on the mat sucking wind :wink: I started my own cardio program which involves running a few times a week.  I also push myself in solo practice at home to simulate what group is like and end up with a cardio workout there as well.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 28, 2010)

Their are five basic fitnesses; each of them are interrelated: physical, mental, emotional, perceptual, and spiritual. They must all be considered.
Sean


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 28, 2010)

We focus on interval training. Not so much in class, but I encourage all my students to get some regularly. Interval training is best for the cardio load we put on our bodies in a fight...especially those of us who hold our breath when sparring.


----------



## CoryKS (May 28, 2010)

chaos1551 said:


> We don't focus on cardio specifically in class, but I always get a cardio workout in group classes because of the pace our instructor leads at.
> 
> Because I often found myself lying on the mat sucking wind :wink: I started my own cardio program which involves running a few times a week. I also push myself in solo practice at home to simulate what group is like and end up with a cardio workout there as well.


 
Me too.  Unless my instructor decides to spend the whole class on hands-on, it's a pretty hard cardio workout.  The week I started kenpo I also started running again because I was sucking wind so bad after the first class.


----------



## LawDog (May 30, 2010)

My cardio is partially done during the 1 hour of basics, my BB classes run 2 1/2 - 3 hours. I get a little more cardio during my Judo and Kickboxing classes. I off set this with both power lifting and high rep. lifting. I only run once or twice a week even then it is now only a mile - one and a half miles.


----------



## MJS (May 30, 2010)

I work out on my own, 3 times a week, lifting weights. After the workouts, I usually do cardio. Actually, the cardio is done daily, by means of walking a few miles each day.  I have a weighted vest that I wear, so that gives an extra cardio workout.  I have a treadmill, so I'll use that, alternating between walking some days, and jogging on others.  I'll also wear the vest and climb the stairs in my condo, which provides a heck of a workout. LOL.  When I'm at the dojo, I'll usually do a few 1min rounds on the BOB or heavybag, usually trying to limit rest time to 30secs to no longer than a min.  

Class time...people usually get to class early, so everyone usually warms up by stretching on their own, going thru techs., katas, etc, so when class starts, its a quick 5 min warmup. Of course, depending on the focus of the class, everyone gains the fitness benefits from that workout. 

IMO, I think its important to maintain your strength and cardio. Kenpo tends to be known for having large practioners, and thats fine, but if you're sucking wind after 1min, then IMHO, all the size in the world won't matter, if you're gassed that quick.


----------



## LawDog (Jun 2, 2010)

6/02/2010
745 lbs @ 61 yrs.
plates - 720, bar 25 = 745.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Jun 8, 2010)

HKphooey said:


> 1.Cardio for first 15 minutes of hour class. Then 10 minutes of rapid fire basics.
> 2.I personally put a lot of work into cardio.
> 
> Technique and skill do not mean much if you are sucking wind on the ground.


 

we start with 15 to 30 minutes, then 10 minutes of rapid fire, then either kumite sparring/or learn techniques/pair off, work on themfor rest of class.


----------



## RevDogo (Jun 8, 2010)

Both in class and at home i do cardio.
heavy bag, running, beating up on my stick targets, mook jong, and misc cardio kickboxing workouts


----------



## Eshwar (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a 15 min warm up and 30 min of shadow boxing. My instructor loves shadow boxing. I must be moving all the time, punching and kicking all around the dojo. After that we get into Kenpo specifics for 2 hours 15 min.


----------

